# Door chime/power antenna not working



## Breezus528 (Jun 28, 2015)

Does anybody know what might be the problem? I was trying to install a new antenna mast in my 97 Nissan Altima and after about 3-4 attempts I noticed that my door chime, radio, and power antenna has no power. I checked all the appropriate fuses, but still unsuccessful. Thanks


----------

